# 2wt?



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Anyone fish with one? what types of situations do you use it for? .I need a winter project and settled on a 6'6" 4pc 2wt..breaks down to the size of drum sticks. Figure it would be fun on the panfish around here.Sliding band reel seat, Single foot guides(which I always thought would weird me out, until I got an echo 8wt with them and realized hey these aren't so freaky)..plus less wrapping. Looking foward to test casting in 2feet of snow in the backyard...
Janus


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Stick with a 2 pc !!
I have a Diomondglass 5' 2 pc. rod. It more a niche rod itself but it fun with brookies on it but it pain to cast.
I sold my 6'6" orvis rod last year but probably will pick up another one that is longer this time.


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

I have a 5'6" 2wt that I use for brookies up north quite a bit and occasionally break it out on gills down here. It is a blast to fish, but you have to be real careful if you are C&R to not overplay a bigger fish you may happen to get into.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ditto that - I'd stick with a 2 pc rod. You get into those 4 or 5 pc rods, it'll mess with the action, especially o a real light rod like that.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I have built 3pc and 4pc 3wts and 4wts and had no problems..not worried. Thanks for the opinions though. Batson knows what they are doing.
Janus


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Brian, I have a couple of 2wt's that I built this year. Both are 6'6" 2pc.
One is a Pac Bay Tradition II, and the other is an American Tackle Matrix.
I like the Pac Bay much better than the Amtak. The Amtak has just a tiny smidge more power in the butt section, but the rod lacks feel while casting and playing fish. The Pac Bay is just a smoother casting rod and has more feel.
I've never cast the Batson 2wt's so I can't comment on them.
I use my Pac Bay for gills, and it casts well out to 40 feet or so. 

Jeremy


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Jeremy I looked at those and the sevier tiger eye 2/3 6' decided on the rx6 batson..got a deal that fits my budget and will keep me busy building this winter. I'm going to put a cork sliding ring seat from jannsnetcraft on it and need to make sure I have a reel that can fit under the rings. It will be used for small ponds..with giant pike in them.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sevier Tiger Eye are very sweet blanks.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I know have read good reports about the 3/4 7'6" sevier tiger eye. But..I'm done after this one. (questionable.)
Mark still have that Redington 2/3 CT reel?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Yep! It's a beauty and simply great reel if you can find them. I also got 2 JA forbes reel ( 2" Avon and 2 1/2" Avon) that are simply great to. If you find one I would highly recommend buying one since it worth every single penny.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Janus said:


> Jeremy I looked at those and the sevier tiger eye 2/3 6' decided on the rx6 batson..got a deal that fits my budget and will keep me busy building this winter. I'm going to put a cork sliding ring seat from jannsnetcraft on it and need to make sure I have a reel that can fit under the rings. It will be used for small ponds..with giant pike in them.


I know all about the budget. I got my Pac Bay in a kit from Hook & Hackle, the whole kit only cost me about $56 with shipping. This was back in the spring when they had the Traditions kits at low ball prices. 
Joe V. over on FAOL has the Forecast 2wt in a 4pc. You may want to PM him for details. Joe built the 2pc version for Ohiotuber, I gave it the wiggle test at Mikey's house, but I've not cast it or fished it. 

I sent you a PM too! 

Jeremy


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

I have the same blank and handle set up as you and love it. I have cast the 2 piece also and did not see or feel much difference. Post some pictures when you are finished.

Brad


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

BradS said:


> I have the same blank and handle set up as you and love it. I have cast the 2 piece also and did not see or feel much difference. Post some pictures when you are finished.
> 
> Brad


Brad I will. I got the blank today it looks nice, just waiting on the other parts. Forgot to order a winding check...going to have to figure out something. 
Janus


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I was gonna try building a rod but I think I will screw it up so I just bought instead. if I had money to blow I'd try it tho.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Try the plumbing section of Home Depot for some ideas on a winding check if you dont want anything fancy.

If your talking about the one piece slide band grip/seat from Netcraft, I use one with a Martin Brook Reel in the 3/4 size and it fit OK, I did sand down a 1/8" inch or so flat spot to be sure it was tight. The slid bands are really too wide in my opinion but for the price...


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I got everything today. The jannsnetcraft band cork seat are nice and light and seem to hold the reel as is. I will investigate when it's together..using 5 and 6 size single foot running guides. Bought an 8 stripper but might be too small. Either that or the 5 and 6's are too big.. I have some others I can try though..Thanks for the home depot tip..


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

FA69 building a rod is not as hard as it seems. I was intimidated at first as well. Judging by the pictures of the flies you tie, I think you would be really good at it. It's a great feeling to catch a fish on a rod you built.
Janus


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

"janus rods" has a nice ring to it


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

It does have I nice ring.. but I could never do it. There are better builders on this board. I just f#k around in the basement to keep myself from going insane..I also taught myself circuits, came up with a design and build guitar amps in lunchboxes and have sold those..it really doesn't end. But when I was on a schedule to get stuff done it became a drag. So I would rather leisurely [email protected] around in the basement.
Janus


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

LMAO! When its get to that point it is time to go fishing!!


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

tell me about it! but between work and my two little girls running me to exhaustion all day, my fishing time has become a little limited..so I try and keep busy in the wee hours.
JAnus


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Rod action has little to do with the amount of pieces in them. I mean, if it took away anything from them they wouldn't make them. All of my rods minus a lower ending redington I have, and I think the redington casts the worst.


----------

